# First level in spring



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

In the spring I'm going to do a first time level on a new construction lawn that was laid down in October of 2018. area to be leveled is approximately 5000 square feet. I'm trying to figure out about how much sand I will need to get for this project, Any expert advice would be appreciated..


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

One cubic yard per thousand is a general rule of thumb.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

SuperSod sells a levelling mix that is 70/30 sand/humus compost. I've read reviews and talked to a few people locally about it who loved it. That's what I'm going to be using in the spring.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

SuperSod is great....provided they deliver to your area. Most of Alabama was outside their delivery area when I contacted them last year. Perhaps that has now changed. But if you contact SuperSod and they tell you they might have a shipment headed towards B'ham someday, then my advice is to find another source. I was in limbo for two months last year until they finally admitted they wouldn't come to North Alabama. Don't get me wrong, they are very nice folks and I don't think they meant to jerk me around and waste my time. But they don't seem to understand that a firm "No" is much kinder than an indefinite "Maybe".

So like you, I'm doing my first leveling next Spring. I'm going to slowly hoard a few yards of sand in my driveway this Winter. I plan to use my F-150 and just "elbow grease" each load into these bags and hide them under a tarp....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I80QHJ2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My plans begin with a normal scalp to dirt, scarify, dethatch, and bag/burn everything. Then I'll rent a core aerator and rake the plugs. Once my lawn begins to green up a few weeks later, I'll start to sand fill the worst low spots each afternoon after work. These bad spots are well over 2" deep and must be filled gradually to avoid washout. I figure I'll use at least a yard of sand just spot-filling my front yard. Once the worst is over and the grass is growing well, then I'll do a "true level" front and back. I expect that will be very late Spring into early Summer. I really, really dread all this work.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Be aware if you core aerate prior to leveling you will need more than the 1 cubic yard per thousand square feet. I would say 1.25 cubic yards per thousand.

From experience, last year was my first leveling project on a new build lot from 2016. I have 4.5k sq ft of lawn. I ordered 5 yards of sand. I core aerated a couple of days prior, raked up and discarded the plugs then top dressed with masonry sand only and I was about a cubic yard short of being able to cover my entire lawn.


----------



## jw38 (Aug 7, 2019)

I'll be doing my first level this coming Spring on my lawn that was laid down last May. I have about 3500 sq ft in the front and about 7500 sq ft for the side and back yards. I'm starting with the front lawn and I'm not looking forward to doing the work, but it needs to be done. I have a local landscape supplier that will mix 70/30 sand and organic so that's what I'll be spreading.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

I gotta say, I love the fact that people are already talking about Spring. I wish it was here already!!  And yeah I'm gonna do something like a 70/30 mix on my transition zone lawn also I think. Interesting about needing more after core aerating, but totally makes sense. Old Man Winter hurry the heck up!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

jw38 said:


> I have a local landscape supplier that will mix 70/30 sand and organic so that's what I'll be spreading.


What is in their "organic"? 
Supersod's is convenient but not cheap.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

SuperSod leveling mix is super expensive, around 180$ a yard delivered here in middle ga. I plan to buy 1.5 yards of masonary sand (40$) and about 10 bags of compost (30$) to mix in with it for a little bit of topdressing this spring. A fraction of the price of SuperSod and should be the exact same thing.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Here's how they make Soil3 and the level mix (which is 30% soil cubed and 70% sand.) It's expensive. It's damn good stuff. If it's a new yard, then I'd say it's worth the investment. But after that I'd say hit it with sand, and use organic fertilizers (Milorganite) and some Green County liquid stuff. You'll come out just as well and spend a lot less money.

https://youtu.be/ZZVOYSKt_KA


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

This was the last time I used the Level Mix. Memorial Day Weekend of 2018


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I leveled new (1 year old) sod for the first time last spring. I got one yard per thousand square feet and I wish I would have gotten a little more. I'd rather have too much than too little. I guess it depends on how level your yard is starting out with but it was annoying to run out and have to get a few bags of sand from Lowes and still not have it be quite right. Since you're going to all that trouble, get a little extra and you can always find a place for it if you need to.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

What's the worst "Defect" you can correct with just sand. I've got bumpy areas I know need just sand, but there are some areas where the soil settled over the sewer drain to make a small "ditch" a couple inches deep and a couple feet wide. Can I just fill that with like an inch or two of sand and let the bermuda grow in from the sides?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

WDE46 said:



> What's the worst "Defect" you can correct with just sand. I've got bumpy areas I know need just sand, but there are some areas where the soil settled over the sewer drain to make a small "ditch" a couple inches deep and a couple feet wide. Can I just fill that with like an inch or two of sand and let the bermuda grow in from the sides?


Sand will certainly work but Top soil would be better if it's a couple inches deep then can fine tune with sand down the road!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I used Soil3 last time, as mentioned, expensive. Benefits: convenient, no debris (clean)

I've yet to find compost in a bag that doesn't include bark, sticks, or other foreign material. In the end, probably won't matter for a lawn and will eventually disappear.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Just a couple tips, make sure you are fully greened up and having to cut it regularly (active growth) so the Bermuda has the strength to push through the sand. Don't want to smother your grass when it's just starting to come in. I'd shoot for late spring for sure maybe first of May. I leveled mine 2 years ago, used 1 yard sand/K. I put down 1 lb N/K a week before I leveled ahead of a few days of rain to ensure it would have a growth spurt from the fert before I covered her in sand. After covered in sand I watered regularly to help the sand settle and speed the growth too.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

This question is a little philosophical, but has anyone here every really "smothered" bermuda? Has anyone at TLF ever killed an entire lawn with sand? It sure seems impossible considering how my Tifton bermuda want to "colonize" my 4-inch deep pine bark mulch beds.

I have a similar "ditch" problem as @WDE46 in many places. These areas can get high water flow during storms, so erosion is the main reason I don't want to add "too much" sand all at once. A heavy Spring rain will wash away the sand and waste all my labor. So I plan to spot-fill the problem areas with about an inch, let the grass grow to hold the sand in place, add another inch a few weeks later, and let the grass grow in a second time. Once the worst spots are getting close to smooth, I'll do a full leveling for the entire yard and use a drag mat.


----------



## Scooby36 (Oct 24, 2019)

What do people use to scalp super lower? I don't want to use my Mclane and my rotary doesn't get low enough for a scalp.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Scooby36 said:


> What do people use to scalp super lower? I don't want to use my Mclane and my rotary doesn't get low enough for a scalp.


See if someone you know has a lawn tractor and some high lift blades. 
Drop the deck to the lowest position and the anti-scalp deck wheels to the highest hole.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

What is the purpose of leveling the yard?

I get if there are low spots you want to make them level, but is sanding the whole yard necessary or just the low spot?

Also, is this only good for bermuda yards. I have st augustine, I have some areas where the grass was displaced by weeds, then the weeds were killed, now there is a gap in the lawn. Should I sand over this whole area?

Thanks


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

sabanist said:


> What is the purpose of leveling the yard?
> 
> I get if there are low spots you want to make them level, but is sanding the whole yard necessary or just the low spot?
> 
> ...


top dressing/levelng the lawn is ideal for people using reel mowers. It help prevent scalping due to undulations, gives the lawn the same color throughout, and just gives it a good appearance.

If you're mowing st. augusting above 3 inches then i don't think there's any real need for leveling unless you have some pretty major dips/undulations and then at that point i'd use top soil to spot level.

If you have kids or animals that regularlay play on the lawn, leveling can help provide a safer surface to play on.... think less opportunity for falling and becoming injured.


----------

